# Need help with VCDS log analyse



## paspartuu (Jul 21, 2019)

I got some problems that im not figured out. Could someone please check it out and give opinion whats going on. In this log i had something that might be related to ignition or plug gaps.
This car got apr stage 3+ With gt2871r turbo.
Heres the log file



https://www.audiclub.fi/audifinns/filedata/fetch?id=1925863


----------

